
Show HN: Donate food to those made vulnerable by COVID-19 crisis - break_the_bank
https://foodfortheworld.love/
======
break_the_bank
With the Corona Virus, people have lost their jobs, their loved ones, and
their homes. We implore you to give love and food to those in need, the ones
that are less privileged than we are right now. You can donate to these food
banks and support us by adding to this list by mailing us at hello AT
foodfortheworld DOT love

You can also raise a PR on our GitHub. [https://github.com/darkstark/food-for-
the-world/](https://github.com/darkstark/food-for-the-world/)

